

Cdnjs.com - the change log interview - thomasdavis
http://thechangelog.com/post/6760445714/episode-0-6-3-cdnjs-with-thomas-davis-and-ryan-kirkman

======
34m0
looks awesome! keep up the good work!

~~~
mrboombastic
Very useful!

